# VEP 6 and Cubase 9 on OSX



## meradium (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi there,

I am still struggling to get my new setup properly up and running.

I have spent ages searching the web and reading as many posts here on the forum as possible. Unfortunately, I am still kind of lost...

Let's start with some specs first:

Single PC running macOS 10.11 with Cubase Pro 9 and VEP 6 in parallel. It's an I7-6700K clocked at stock 4GHz with 64GB DDR4 and 5x500 GB SSDs.

Except for the OS everything is running the latest software version available.

My template is structured as follows:

VEP 6 server has multiple instances (See below). Threads are set to 2x each, 30 MIDI out, 8 Audio out. I am only using the VST-8 channel version of Kontakt inside any of the VEP instances. Multiprocessor support in Kontakt is turned off. Buffer setting inside Cubase for VEP instruments in the rack is 2 buffers. Kontakt pre-load buffer is at the lowest setting. Inside the VEP instances I have the following setup:

1) Strings, 13x Kontakt
2) Woodwinds, 13x Kontakt
3) Brass, 25x Kontakt
4) Percussion, 5x Kontakt
5) Keys&Toys, 5x Kontakt

My audio interface is a RME Babyface set at buffer 256, 48 khz.

AISO guard is on (medium) but turned off for the VEP plugin.

For testing purposes I currently have only the VSL plugins and corresponding MIDI and audio setup in Cubase. No reverb EQ or other plugins.

My issue is that most of the time now my setup shows excessive system load inside the OSX activity monitor making the system pretty much unusable.... After a fresh reboot when I have loaded up VEP and the server Template and afterwards Cubase as soon as I connect the instances VEP is immediately consuming tremendous CPU close to 600%. In the OSX activity monitor in the summary section the system part (red) is unusually high while the user part (blue) is only at maybe 10-20%. At this point Cubase will consume maybe 100%. 

When I forcefully close one of the VEP instances (does not matter which) VEP CPU consumption drops to 150% and the system related load is almost gone.... At this point I can reload the kicked instance with a moderate increase in CPU usage and everything is back to normal.!?!?!?!?? 

Inside the VEP instances CPU is moving around 20-30% if everything is fine and close to 90% after a fresh initial load :/

As soon as I reboot the trouble is back again.

What could be causing this strange behavior? I was thinking about the number of threads maybe. Could there be some fight for resources going on in the background?

I have tested all sorts of different settings with an empty Cubase project concerning multi-processor settings in the DAW, Kontakt and VEP. They all end up with different CPU consumption patterns... But the considerable decrease in resource consumption after a forced closure of one of the VEP instances is identical across all. 

How can this be?

Any ideas?


----------



## meradium (Apr 17, 2017)

Or am I simply asking the maschine to do too much at once? My problem is that sometimes it seems to work just fine...


----------



## Prockamanisc (Apr 17, 2017)

Are you using SSDs? It's possible that it's just loading everything up into RAM. And honestly, if you're already using VEP, there's almost no reason not to build yourself a small slave- it'll only cost time for research and building, and then about a grand, depending on what you're going for.


----------



## meradium (Apr 17, 2017)

I used to run a slave setup... But lately I was quite happy to be able to run only on a single machine... This would be the next step if anything else fails...

But how is it possible that sometimes these load issues are just gone and everything works fine?

My guess right is that it is somehow related to the threading and I just kind of used to be lucky...


----------



## wbacer (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm running the same setup on a MacPro 12 core with 128 gigs RAM, no slaves. I tried building a fairly large template but found that VEPro was sucking up all 128 gigs of RAM. I kept backing down to fewer instances of Kontakt in VEPro until I found the tipping point where everything ran without any issues. I was trying to stuff 10 pounds into a 5 pound bag. I quickly realized why most people are using slaves. You can only ask one machine to do so much.
Check out my other post, http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-track-set-up-suggestions.61373/#post-4077981
You may find this interesting.


----------



## meradium (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, you are running a 12 core trashcan... That should give you plenty of headroom in terms of threads...

Mine is only 4 cores.

My resource consumption is jumping all over the place regardless of the chosen settings in either component of the entire software chain... I am about to throw OSX out the window and give Windows 10 a try to see if it helps... But so far I was hoping someone else might have a great last idea. I have also contacted the VSL guys to see what they might come up with.

Worst thing is it did not do this before. But I can't identify what might have made it go crazy... Maybe it is related to the last security update I installed... But that's pure speculation right now.

Yesterday evening again I had the situation that after turning on everything was fine until I closed Cubase and opened it up again. What used to be a total (Cubase + VEP) CPU consumption of around 230% turned into close to 650%.

I then kicked my biggest instances with Berlin Brass+Expansion, ~25 Kontakt instances due to all the different patches per instrument. That dropped total CPU down to something like 200%. From there I reinitialized that particular instance with only minor additional CPU cost.

Next thing I will try is to load up my template with only one VEP instance at a time initialized to see if I can track down an offending one...

I want to finally make music, not being stuck in the maschine room all the time :/


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 18, 2017)

meradium said:


> Mine is only 4 cores.



Try using 1 Thread per Vepro instance. The computer is only a 4 Core so I think you are asking it to do to much. Let's put it this way, I type this whilst having a break from working on my template. I have just finished loading every single patch from HZ01 and Spitfire Symphonic Brass on the Same Mac Pro as I use Cubase. My track count is now at 1626 and everything is running fine (about 500 tracks are coming from a PC slave but still, it's quite a large template).
Another rule of thumb I work to is never have any mic positions on except for Decca Tree. Then, once I have written music, turn the mic on just for the arts I use.


----------



## URL (Apr 18, 2017)

meradium said:


> Well, you are running a 12 core trashcan... That should give you plenty of headroom in terms of threads...
> 
> 
> *Worst thing is it did not do this before. But I can't identify what might have made it go crazy... Maybe it is related to the last security update I installed... But that's pure speculation right now.*
> ...


----------



## meradium (Apr 18, 2017)

Changing the threads does not really seem to help a lot... Tried all kind of combinations... Still same strange behavior... It is quite obvious that I won't be able to play all the loaded instruments at once with my configuration. But I should be at least able to have them on standby.


----------



## URL (Apr 18, 2017)

I used a 266 4-core Mac pro before my win 10 setup and theres a huge different in performance in cpu.
Why do you use Vep6 on a single computer, no slave?


----------



## vewilya (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Try using 1 Thread per Vepro instance. The computer is only a 4 Core so I think you are asking it to do to much. Let's put it this way, I type this whilst having a break from working on my template. I have just finished loading every single patch from HZ01 and Spitfire Symphonic Brass on the Same Mac Pro as I use Cubase. My track count is now at 1626 and everything is running fine (about 500 tracks are coming from a PC slave but still, it's quite a large template).
> Another rule of thumb I work to is never have any mic positions on except for Decca Tree. Then, once I have written music, turn the mic on just for the arts I use.


Did you setup Cubase with Vepro as rack instruments or instrument tracks?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

vewilya said:


> Did you setup Cubase with Vepro as rack instruments or instrument tracks?



Ah this ole chestnut. Well, I have tried every which way and I use Rack Instruments for Instruments hosted inside VEPro and Midi tracks inside Cubase.

I did try 1 Instrument Track with Midi Tracks connected with the intention of disabling the Instrument tracks until needed them but Cubase forgets the routing for connected Midi tracks so that option was useless.
For things that are not hosted in VEPro, I use Instrument tracks and have them Disabled. Instrument Tracks do not lose their routing once enabled.

If you aren't using VEPro, I would recommend Instrument Tracks. If you are using VEPro, go with Rack Instruments. There's tons of information on this on VI Control and some threads started by me actually because I was in a similar predicament until I understood the best way of working for me.


----------



## vewilya (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Ah this ole chestnut. Well, I have tried every which way and I use Rack Instruments for Instruments hosted inside VEPro and Midi tracks inside Cubase.
> 
> I did try 1 Instrument Track with Midi Tracks connected with the intention of disabling the Instrument tracks until needed them but Cubase forgets the routing for connected Midi tracks so that option was useless.
> For things that are not hosted in VEPro, I use Instrument tracks and have them Disabled. Instrument Tracks do not lose their routing once enabled.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## meradium (Apr 19, 2017)

PARTIAL SUCCESS! I have an update... After lots and lots of trial and error I have now found a way to properly initialize my setup again. It is a bit more work but at least it is perfectly running that way.

I am no longer able to load my Cubase project AFTER loading the VEP server. I have to launch my Cubase project FIRST so that all VEP plugins are *unconnected*.

Following that I load my VEP server template and *manually reconnect* the VEP plugins (as rack instruments, now 4 in total after some optimization...) back to the original instances and voila everything runs super smooth from there onwards. Low CPU, no crackles, full setup as previously described ready to go and I can play a tremendous amount of parallel voices in Kontakt.  COOL!

If I go the other way, my traditional way I was used to, 1) VEP 2) load VEP template 3) load Cubase and 4) load project and wait until all plugins are automatically reconnected: BOOOOOM. NOTHING WORKS.

I have opened a ticket with VSL with a detailed report... Let's see what they say...


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

meradium said:


> PARTIAL SUCCESS! I have an update... After lots and lots of trial and error I have now found a way to properly initialize my setup again. It is a bit more work but at least it is perfectly running that way.
> 
> I am no longer able to load my Cubase project AFTER loading the VEP server. I have to launch my Cubase project FIRST so that all VEP plugins are *unconnected*.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm glad it works but that is a little odd. VEPro should be loaded before Cubase. Well, according to the manual. 
Here's some weirdness I have. I have Multiprocessing turned on in Kontakt AND Cubase and Stability is much better than turning Multi Processing off in Kontakt. It's advised the opposite.


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

What is the advantage of running vep6 in the same computer as daw, instead of use kontakt as an instrument track, more audio channels?
I can't "understand" advantage to transfer data outside Cubase if you can use kontakt inside cubase in the same computer?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> What is the advantage of running vep6 in the same computer as daw, instead of use kontakt as an instrument track, more audio channels?
> I can't "understand" advantage to transfer data outside Cubase if you can use kontakt inside cubase in the same computer?



Because when I switch from one Cue to another I don't have to keep reloading my whole template. The samples stay loaded. Save times when working Decoupled are instant. Cubase is much more stable when running VIs outside of Cubase and hosted in VEPro. There are loads of advantages to using VEPro on a single machine. I am currently running 1693 tracks outside of cubase on 1 slave and my master computer. Works faultlessly. But hey, we all work differently right?


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Because when I switch from one Cue to another I don't have to keep reloading my whole template. The samples stay loaded. Save times when working Decoupled are instant. Cubase is much more stable when running VIs outside of Cubase and hosted in VEPro. There are loads of advantages to using VEPro on a single machine. I am currently running 1693 tracks outside of cubase on 1 slave and my master computer. Works faultlessly. But hey, we all work differently right?


 
Yes I understand the advantage of pc-slave (vep6 and kontakt/VI) and I use Pc slave for that function and use kontakt/VI on the main daw and all the VI instrument is online from the slave true vep6 to the main daw, And I can choose to have them activated or not.
But when it comes to the main daw and use vep6 server/kontakt to communicate to Cubase I can see the advantage of audio channels but do you really gain cpu power in that setup or do I miss something here?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Yes I understand the advantage of pc-slave (vep6 and kontakt/VI) and I use Pc slave for that function and use kontakt/VI on the main daw and all the VI instrument is online from the slave true vep6 to the main daw, And I can choose to have them activated or not.
> But when it comes to the main daw and use vep6 server/kontakt to communicate to Cubase I can see the advantage of audio channels but do you really gain cpu power in that setup or do I miss something here?



This is what I just wrote...

Because *when I switch from one Cue to another I don't have to keep reloading my whole template*. *The samples stay loaded*.

My template takes 6 minutes to load. Do I really want that wait 6 minutes every time I go from one piece to the next?
*
Save times when working Decoupled are instant*.

Saving without using VEPro and having everything in Cubase takes longer and longer as the project grows. It never changes with VEPro and working Decoupled.
*
Cubase is much more STABLE when running VIs outside of Cubase and hosted in VEPro*. There are loads of advantages to using VEPro on a single machine.

For me, using VEPro on a single machine stopped all sorts of CPU spiking rather than having my VIs inside Cubase.

This is on one machine. Forget I even mentioned the slave. Obviously you understand why you would use it on a slave but I am answering your original question of...



URL said:


> What is the advantage of running vep6 in the same computer as daw, instead of use kontakt as an instrument track



Other points...

Save Files are tiny and not huge when using VEpro. The save file grows hugely when everything is inside Cubase

If Cubase Crashes, then my template doesn't crash as it is loaded in VEPro.

There's more but I can't think right now

Obviously everyone works differently but my template has grown considerably. Hosting everything in VEPro on SAME machine and Slave is what I am doing until I have the money to just build enough Slaves so I don't have to have anything running on my Master machine except DAW, plugs and Soft Synths.


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This is what I just wrote...
> 
> 
> *Cubase is much more STABLE when running VIs outside of Cubase and hosted in VEPro*. There are loads of advantages to using VEPro on a single machine.
> ...




Okey thanks for your answer Jono-sorry for my thick head all this is a good reason for using Vep in my main daw so I go for it.
My main daw do not spike using Kontakt but loading time..Is not so lovely to watch...on the screen.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Okey thanks for your answer Jono-sorry for my thick head all this is a good reason for using Vep in my main daw so I go for it.
> My main daw do not spike using Kontakt but loading time..Is not so lovely to watch...on the screen.



No man it's all good. I understand why some may not see the benefits of it but I initially bought VEPro because I was having difficulties with CPU spiking. The thing is, if you already own VEPro and you aren't using 3 licenses, you can run one of your VEPro licenses on the same dongle as Cubase is on so it won't cost anything to try it. Not having to load each time and saving are two massive draws for me! In an ideal world I'd have ten slaves and nothing on the master computer but we can all dream!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

Something I should add. I do actually use Instrument Tracks inside Cubase but I do this for stuff that I don't want permanently loaded because I disable them. For example, I have the entirety of Hybrid Two Project Alpha (haven't had enough time to get Bravo in there) loaded in my template (all in folders, coloured, routed etc) but with every patch on Disabled Instrument tracks. One hit of a Key command and the are Enabled, I use them, Render to Audio (and keep the Midi file in a hidden folder), then disable the track and job done. Some of that stuff is CPU intensive so that's why I prefer it on Disabled Instrument tracks. Basically, anything in VEPro is a Midi track connected to a Rack Instrument and immediately available. Although, I may start looking into disabling VEPro tracks for stuff like Albion IV etc


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes I need more ram If this works out for me I need 64Gb more to my main daw this is eating memory.
To my PC slave I have all VEP server Instance connected but the "midi" tracks for every articulation is disabled and it take 1 sec to activate those and it works for me , I want my main daw to have the possibility to handle a good mix ...


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Yes I need more ram If this works out for me I need 64Gb more to my main daw this is eating memory.
> To my PC slave I have all VEP server Instance connected but the "midi" tracks for every articulation is disabled and it take 1 sec to activate those and it works for me , I want my main daw to have the possibility to handle a good mix ...



Disabling Midi tracks doesn't do anything in regards to taking anything out of RAM and CPU. That's why it takes 1 sec to Enable - it's just a Midi track. If you use Instrument Tracks and not using VEPro (so just using them like you would normally in Cubase) then disabling them WILL remove it from CPU and RAM. If you are using Midi Tracks with instrument tracks and using VEPro then the only benefit of Disabling then Instrument track is the fact your mix console clears up with only the things you are using at the time, however, the instruments in VEPro will still be loaded (and Cubase doesn't remember Midi Routing to Instrument tracks when you Enable them so I don't bother with that anymore (could be a fantastic feature if it wasn't buggy). Instruments inside VEPro can be disabled with VEPro 6. As you can see, there's quite a few ways of doing things.


----------



## meradium (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono, you say you have multiprocessor support on also in Kontakt... That is the same recommendation I got now from VSL as a thing to try... What setting (# of threads for Kontakt) are you using?


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Disabling Midi tracks doesn't do anything in regards to taking anything out of RAM and CPU. That's why it takes 1 sec to Enable - it's just a Midi track. If you use Instrument Tracks and not using VEPro (so just using them like you would normally in Cubase) then disabling them WILL remove it from CPU and RAM. If you are using Midi Tracks with instrument tracks and using VEPro then the only benefit of Disabling then Instrument track is the fact your mix console clears up with only the things you are using at the time, however, the instruments in VEPro will still be loaded (and Cubase doesn't remember Midi Routing to Instrument tracks when you Enable them so I don't bother with that anymore (could be a fantastic feature if it wasn't buggy). Instruments inside VEPro can be disabled with VEPro 6. As you can see, there's quite a few ways of doing things.





Now I'm really confused, when I look at my performance meter in CB9 and disable every track that is connected to the specific instance, there is a difference in the cpu meter, Hrm how can that be, I have done a template to my main daw to install instance in Kontakt/vep 6 server outside cubase and as soon as I disconnect those cpu meter goes to zero? And when I disconnect tracks cubase do remember in my setup.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Now I'm really confused, when I look at my performance meter in CB9 and disable every track that is connected to the specific instance, there is a difference in the cpu meter, Hrm how can that be, I have done a template to my main daw to install instance in Kontakt/vep 6 server outside cubase and as soon as I disconnect those cpu meter goes to zero? And when I disconnect tracks cubase do remember in my setup.



Are you disabling Instrument tracks or Midi tracks?


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

Midi tracks.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Midi tracks.



Have you checked Activity monitor in OSX to look at what happens with CPU? Not the Cubase ASIO meter...


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

Instrument tracks is connected to server, midi hosting recorded data.


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry but Im in win 10, when I'm disconnect those channels cpu meter in win 10 goes down 6% in cpu performance


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

or I save 6% in cpu performance


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Sorry but Im in win 10, when I'm disconnect those channels cpu meter in win 10 goes down 6% in cpu performance



That's because you are disabling Instrument tracks and I have previously said, CPU and RAM is affected when you Disable Instrument tracks. I also said when you disable Midi Tracks nothing happens. And I thought this was a thread about OSX? Not Win 10?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

meradium said:


> jononotbono, you say you have multiprocessor support on also in Kontakt... That is the same recommendation I got now from VSL as a thing to try... What setting (# of threads for Kontakt) are you using?



In Kontakt, I have multiprocessing on and set to 16 cores. Cubase also has Multiprocessing on. This stuff is trial and error!


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> That's because you are disabling Instrument tracks and I have previously said, CPU and RAM is affected when you Disable Instrument tracks. I also said when you disable Midi Tracks nothing happens. And I thought this was a thread about OSX? Not Win 10?



This is a hybrid the op have a pc that hosting OS X so whatever.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> This is a hybrid the op have a pc that hosting OS X so whatever.



Whatever? I'm just making sure we're on the same song sheet and not talking about different things. Indeed. Whatever.


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

If you ad a midi track to a Instrument track that is a vep6 server instance what is that, sorry I'm thick again?


----------



## Whatisvalis (Apr 19, 2017)

URL said:


> Now I'm really confused, when I look at my performance meter in CB9 and disable every track that is connected to the specific instance, there is a difference in the cpu meter, Hrm how can that be, I have done a template to my main daw to install instance in Kontakt/vep 6 server outside cubase and as soon as I disconnect those cpu meter goes to zero? And when I disconnect tracks cubase do remember in my setup.



When you say 'disconnect' do you mean you turn the VEP instances off in the rack? That would save CPU versus disabling MIDI tracks, which wouldn't really do anything.

The most important thing to remember with VEP is that even with everything purged from memory, Kontakt instances and library patches take up a lot of memory on their own. I use VEP 5 and channel sets - this allows for a full template to be broken down into empty instances, then I can load the channel sets for the library I want and everything is already routed.


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

Cubase 9-not OS X or Win 10.
Do not know if I can explain my self in a good way, but what I mean is that when i disconnect a midi track that is paired with an instance, the CPU reduces the load I can see it changing.I don't disconnect the instance (for me is the instrument hosting in the rack) that is connected true Vep server.

Then I need to figure out what is a midi track in Cubase is because it seems to me to be unclear.. for me or is it.

I plug in a mid-track when I add a track to an instance or do not do it in common sense?
But when I disconnect this "midi track" if you can now trust what I see the cpu don't have the same load.
And I hear what your all saying but-what is happening, My performance meter goes back and my cpu in win gain 6%
and I'm totally sober.


----------



## URL (Apr 19, 2017)

This is strange if I have 16 track in a instance and six of them have data and the other is activated with no data
this increased load on the cpu, when I deactivates those with no data reduce the load with 64 buffer settings with 256 buffer settings this it different, is this a bugg...or what is this?


----------



## meradium (Apr 19, 2017)

Nope, did not help... Work first but after rebooting same problem again and unable to fix unless I do the manual reconnect mentioned as my so far only identified workaround... ;( I'll start crying soon...


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

meradium said:


> Nope, did not help... Work first but after rebooting same problem again and unable to fix unless I do the manual reconnect mentioned as my so far only identified workaround... ;( I'll start crying soon...



I've read the VEPro Manual many times and unfortunately this comes down to trail and error (in regards to threads and cores etc in Kontakt). 

On the same computer I have 6 VEPro tabs and the computer is a 12 Core. I tried all of them with 1 Thread each and my Cubase ASIO meter was moving all over the place. I then made each VEPro tab at 2 Threads and the ASIO meter settled and barely moves. Perhaps it needs to be divisible by the number or CPU cores you computer has? Worth trying!


----------



## meradium (Apr 19, 2017)

Will give that another try... My hopes are not high by now...


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2017)

meradium said:


> Will give that another try... My hopes are not high by now...



Well, just think... it works for many professionals the world over so the problem is usually user error and this is a good thing because it means you can get to the bottom of it!


----------



## meradium (Apr 20, 2017)

Not sure I necessarily agree here... Let's rather say technology is a beast and since there are so many different aspects in the chain to consider room for error is very large.

But there should be appropriate debugging tools available to turn your blind guessing into something that is grounded and based on observable facts rather than pure trial error...

I guess unfortunately we are operating in quite a niche. So it's more lucrative to build new stuff in a hurry than to really make something work...


----------



## URL (Apr 20, 2017)

There a lot of top Pro's that have software gurus that make software apps that "compensate" developers software.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 20, 2017)

meradium said:


> Not sure I necessarily agree here... Let's rather say technology is a beast and since there are so many different aspects in the chain to consider room for error is very large.
> 
> But there should be appropriate debugging tools available to turn your blind guessing into something that is grounded and based on observable facts rather than pure trial error...
> 
> I guess unfortunately we are operating in quite a niche. So it's more lucrative to build new stuff in a hurry than to really make something work...



Well I hope you get your problems fixed. Good luck with it!


----------



## meradium (Apr 20, 2017)

Sure  if nothing works I will have to revive my old save to offload some stuff. It's just a bit frustrating to know that in theory and also in practice under certain circumstances it all works flawlessly... So it will become a question of convenience... An automated reconnect to VSL is kind of neat...

Maybe I'll give Windows or Sierra a shot later on... But so far I kept that as an ultimate last resort as I still have some old software (Adobe CS 4 + CS6) that will be quirky under the new OS.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 20, 2017)

meradium said:


> Sure  if nothing works I will have to revive my old save to offload some stuff. It's just a bit frustrating to know that in theory and also in practice under certain circumstances it all works flawlessly... So it will become a question of convenience... An automated reconnect to VSL is kind of neat...
> 
> Maybe I'll give Windows or Sierra a shot later on... But so far I kept that as an ultimate last resort as I still have some old software (Adobe CS 4 + CS6) that will be quirky under the new OS.



I'm not sure what to say about it really as there is so much stuff it could be.

Are you using screen share software to access the Slave? I was using Microsoft Remote Desktop and it was the actual reason my system had pops and noises. Once I stopped using it everything was blissful and Cubase's Asio bar stopped acting like it had adhd. Just something I thought about. Also is VEPro updated to the same version on both computers? I think you are right having 2 threads per VEPro tab but you never know. Kontakt Mulitprocessing I have on when it shouldn't be on and you've tried that. Are you certain you have disabled VEPro from Asioguard (you have to go into the Plugin manager to do this). Sorry I don't have the answers for ya and I know how infuriating it can be. My problems turned out to be human error (lack of knowledge and not realising Remote Desktop was pissing on my Bonfire).

Oh, I reckon you having your sample buffet at 256 samples is too low. Mine is at 512 samples. Unless I connect VEPro for the fist time to an empty or very small Project, anything under 512 is unusable for me. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh and I have no complaints with sierra either. Maybe that's one of the problems? I couldn't know for sure.


----------



## wbacer (Apr 20, 2017)

This thread is right on target for me as I'm in the process of moving over from Logic to Cubase using one 12 core Mac Pro, 128 gigs RAM with Sierra. I'm running into the same issues of trying to figure out the best way to configure everything. Using Logic with VEP works great using the configuration that Jay Asher recommends but Cubase appears to be a different beast.

I agree that using VEP with PC slaves is the best solution but using Cubase with VEP on one machine is better than just loading multiple instrument tracks in Cubase.

From what I am hearing in this thread is that the best way to set up Cubase and VEP is to:

Load VEP Server first and then Cubase, same as with Logic

Use Cubase Rack Instruments linked to instruments in VEP and then use Cubase midi tracks

Set Cubase buffer to 512

Turn on multiprocessing in Cubase

Turn on multiprocessor support in Kontakt and set to 16 cores

Set VEP at 2 threads

*Questions – *

Should ASIO- Guard be on or off
If on, at what level, low, med, or high

Should you set multiple midi ports in VEP and house 1 instance of Kontakt per port
Or
Like with Logic, set only one midi port in VEP and then use one instance of Kontakt per VEP instance

What else am I missing?

Thanks everyone for sharing your expertise this is all good to know.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 20, 2017)

wbacer said:


> Should ASIO- Guard be on or off
> If on, at what level, low, med, or high



You must disable ASIO Guard for VEPro in the Cubase Plugin Manager. You can however keep Asio Guard on for everything else (I say everything but in reality I have no idea what other plugins etc anyone else is using so turn Asio Guard off or on accordingly). Asio Guard and VEPro doesn't play nice together and it won't be long before your system is unable when you switch between channels from different VEPro tabs



wbacer said:


> Should you set multiple midi ports in VEP and house 1 instance of Kontakt per port



Definitely make use of Cubase's Midi Ports. Forget Logic and it's 1 Midi Port limitation. You can have 48 Midi Ports per VEPro instance (tab). That's like 512 channels per tab. It would be criminal not to make use of that!


----------



## wbacer (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you, good to know. If all of the other settings I outlined look right, I give this a try. Like you, I've tried to configure this multiple ways and one day I'd like to get out of the template building business and get back to writing music. If I ever get to your part of the world, I owe you a beer or two.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 20, 2017)

wbacer said:


> I agree that using VEP with PC slaves is the best solution



What wrong with a basic server machine you have 3 licenses with VEpro why don you put them to use.


----------



## wbacer (Apr 20, 2017)

novaburst said:


> What wrong with a basic server machine you have 3 licenses with VEpro why don you put them to use.


Right now I only have one Mac Pro. I know that eventually I'll need to hook up a PC slave or 2 and when I do, I'll definitely use those other two licenses.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 20, 2017)

wbacer said:


> I'd like to get out of the template building business and get back to writing music.



I'm nearly there myself. Finally. The only problem I now have is not knowing how to stop buying libraries and putting them into the never ending template! haha!


----------



## wbacer (Apr 20, 2017)

I know, we all suffer from the same sickness.
It's both a curse and a blessing that we have so many options.


----------



## meradium (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't want to say it out too loud but it seems I have found a solution... 

I reset the BIOS and now I have all power saving functions enabled which I disabled before. So speedstep, speedshift, c-states etc. Is all activated now and it seems this has actually solved the load problem... At least my good performance ratios have so far survived multiple reboots and complete power-offs which was impossible to achieve before.

Luckily my MIDI latency does not seem to be influenced too much from the change.

Hopefully it stays like this....


----------



## wbacer (Apr 21, 2017)

meradium said:


> Don't want to say it out too loud but it seems I have found a solution...
> 
> I reset the BIOS and now I have all power saving functions enabled which I disabled before. So speedstep, speedshift, c-states etc. Is all activated now and it seems this has actually solved the load problem... At least my good performance ratios have so far survived multiple reboots and complete power-offs which was impossible to achieve before.
> 
> ...


Good for you, glad you found the problem. I know what it's like to be stuck in technology hell, not fun.


----------



## meradium (Apr 21, 2017)

Hmmm... To be honest I think it is really pure luck if it works after a reboot or not...

Not being a technician I can only guess that the software is randomly associating the cores... Sometimes you are lucky, sometimes you are not. I gave up and solved it now by a handsome overclock of the I7 6700k.

Now really I don't care anymore. I know my machine could in theory handle even higher loads in a lucky condition 

I will probably soon revive my slave i7 4790k...


----------



## meradium (Apr 23, 2017)

In overclocked heaven  Please excuse the excessive bass... I hope eventually I will learn how to properly control it...


----------

